# [XORG] erreur lors du lancement de xorg

## jobar

re tlm,

bon apres avoir reussi a emerger xorg, jai tente de lancer startx et la, meme msg d erreur qu avec xfree  :Sad:  :

au moment de faire startx j me prends ce msg d erreur : 

(ee) : gart init : unable to open /dev/agppart 

(ee) i810 (0) : agppart support is not available 

fatal servor error : no screen found 

XIO : fataL IO 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server 

je precise que j ai bien choisi le bon module pour la carte graphique integree (i815e) ;

please de l aide je commence a desesperer je sais vraiment pas quoi faire.. :Sad: 

merci de votre aide

----------

## julienm

c'est que le support agp pour ta carte mere n'est pas pris en charge par ton noyeau. Pour l'eactiver, vérifie le modèle de ta carte mère et recompile ton noyeau en sélectionnant l'option qui correspond à t carte mère. Celle-ci se trouve dans  devices drivers -> character devices. Sélectionne le support agp et ensuite ton modele de carte mère. Perso je te conseille de le mettre en dur dans ton noyeau.

Julien

----------

## ghoti

 *julienm wrote:*   

> Perso je te conseille de le mettre en dur dans ton noyeau.

 

Pourquoi   :Question: 

Techniquement, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison impérieuse en faveur de l'une ou l'autre solution.

La seule raison, plutôt subjective, est que pour un desktop, agpart sera sûrement utilisé en permanence et donc, autant le mettre en dur, en effet.

Perso, je mets le maximum en modules (y compris agpart !).

Question de goût ...  :Wink: 

----------

## jobar

re tlm,

bon j ai recompile hier soir deja en cochant bien comme il faut dans  "character devices" : "<*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support"

donc a priori y as pas de probleme du coté du kernel !

savez vous d ou ca pourrait venir ??

merci d avance de votre aide :

----------

## netman

Moi j'ai eut ce pb avec agpart quand je l'avais mit en dur dans le noyau il arrivais pas a se lancer.

Je l'ai mit en module et en chargement auto et ca passe . . .

Je sais pas si ca reglera ton pb mais ca avait regle le mien en tt cas . . .

----------

## jobar

bon je suis en train de reconfigurer le kernel pour mettre le pilote graphique en module mais je n arrive pas a placer un M devant le pilote graphique, je peux juste le mettre devant agp support :

voila ce que j ai :

<M> /dev/agpart (agp support)

[*] intel 810/i815

cette config est bonne ou bien comment mettre le pilote graphique en module ??

merci de votre aide

----------

## jobar

re tlm,

bon j ai mis le pilote agpgart en module, quand je fais lsmod j obtiens bien :

agpgart

eepro100

mii

mais au moment de faire startx, tjs le meme msg d erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (ee) : gart init : unable to open /dev/agppart (no such file or directory)
> 
> (ee) i810 (0) : agppart support is not available . make sure your kernel has agpgart support....
> ...

 

ah je deviens fou   :Shocked:  , savez vous si y a une solution a ce probleme, ou si en essayant avec un noyau 2.6 j aurai plus de chances ??

----------

## netman

Avant d'avoir la mire de login quand linux boot t'as des messages d'erreur concernant agpgart ou alors il se lance correctement ?

Bon sinon moi si gt toi je reverrais toutes la config de ton noyau et je desactiverai tt ce dont tu as pas besoin (si tu l'as pas deja fait . . .)

C comme ca que j'ai regle mon pb apres qlq heures de prise de tete.

Desole de pas donner d'explication plus pertinante mais bon suis un putain de noob aussi moi  :Very Happy: 

Merde a toi et te decourage pas parce que c quand meme franchement sympas cette distrib, elle dechire je trouve

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

> (ee) : gart init : unable to open /dev/agppart (no such file or directory)

 

Utilises-tu devfsd ?

Tu devrais avoir automatiquement un fichier /dev/agpgart pointant sur /dev/misc/agpgart.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, décharge le module agpgart (rmmod ...) puis exécute la commande update-modules

Ensuite, essaye de relancer startx.

----------

## jobar

re tlm,

ghoti je ne vois pas ce que c est devfsd, 

j ai essaye la manip suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rmmod agpgart
> 
> update-modules
> ...

 

et j ai tjs la meme erreur  :Sad: 

peut etre faut il entre l update modules et la startx recharger l agpgart ?

sinan ca m intrigue de ne rien avoir dans /dev/agpgart, que ce  fichier devrait il contenir ?

je rappele que j ai configure mon kernel "proprement et plusieurs fois", ca m etonne que ca plante encore  :Sad: , ai je oublie quelque chose entre la make menucxonfig et la startx ? 

merci de votre aide

----------

## jobar

help personne n aurait une tite idée ?  :Sad: 

----------

## LostControl

Est-ce que tu as bien ça :

```
cyril@localhost cyril $ ls -l /dev/agpgart

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 May 10  2004 /dev/agpgart -> misc/agpgart

cyril@localhost cyril $ ls -l /dev/misc/agpgart

crw-r-----    1 root     root      10, 175 Jan  1  1970 /dev/misc/agpgart
```

?

C'est normal que tu ne puisses pas mettre de <M> devant "intel 810/i815" car c'est en fait une option de "/dev/agpart (agp support)". Ca changera la façon dont sera construit ton module (si tu mets <M> /dev/agpgart (agp support) sinon ça sera direct dans le noyau) "agpgart".

Le fichier "/dev/agpgart" n'est pas un fichier comme les autres. C'est également le cas des autres fichiers qui se trouvent dans /dev. Ils permettent de dialoguer avec les périphériques de ton ordinateur (en gros...). Devfsd est un programme qui s'occupe de gérer ces fichiers spéciaux. Par exemple, lorsque je charge le module "tun" (un module pour le réseau), il me crée le fichier /dev/net/tun. Ce fichier sera ensuite ouvert par un programme qui pourra ainsi dialoguer avec le module en écrivant et lisant des données dedans.

Voilà en gros !

----------

## jobar

lu lostcontrol et merci du conseil :=)

donc non je n utilises pas devfsd, et je n ai tjs pas resolu mon probleme  :Sad: 

je recapitule :

- j ai telecharge xorg et emerger

- j ai mis en modules  le pilote graphique et l ai chargé

- au moment de faire startx, ce msg d erreur apprrait :

(ee) : gart init : unable to open /dev/agppart (no such file or directory) 

(ee) i810 (0) : agppart support is not available . make sure your kernel has agpgart support.... 

fatal servor error : no screen found 

XIO : fataL IO 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server 

voila please une tite aide ou conseil je n en peux plus   :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

Essaye peut-etre de créer les nodes a la main si ils n'existent pas :

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/misc/agpgart c 10 175

ln -s /dev/misc/agpgart /dev/agpgart
```

----------

## jobar

mwarf il me dit que /dev/misc/agpgart n existe pas  :Sad: 

 j ai oublie quelque chose ou quoi ?

----------

## LostControl

 *jobar wrote:*   

> lu lostcontrol et merci du conseil :=)
> 
> donc non je n utilises pas devfsd, et je n ai tjs pas resolu mon probleme 

 

Bon, comme tu n'as pas l'air de lire ce qu'on t'écris, je répète :

Est-ce que tu as bien ça :

```
cyril@localhost cyril $ ls -l /dev/agpgart

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           12 May 10  2004 /dev/agpgart -> misc/agpgart

cyril@localhost cyril $ ls -l /dev/misc/agpgart

crw-r-----    1 root     root      10, 175 Jan  1  1970 /dev/misc/agpgart
```

?

Ensuite est-ce que tu as bien suivi la doc pour compiler ton noyau ? Fait peut-être un test avec genkernel (il te configure ton noyau). Regarde dans la doc de l'install comment faire.

Moi je parie que tu as devfsd installé. Pour voir :

```
qpkg -I -v --no-color devfsd
```

----------

## jobar

en effet desolé lostcontrol je ne t avai as relu.

- quand j essaie la commande :

```
qpkg -I -v --no-color devfsd
```

il me repond : qpkg : command not found  :/

- a la commande :

```
ls -l /dev/agpgart
```

 ----> no such file or directory :/

- idem pour /dev/misc/agpgart

j en conclue qu il doit me manquer quelque chose mais je ne vois pas quoi  :Sad:  ,

j ai bien configure le noyau comme suit :

```
<M> /dev/agpart (agp support) 

[*] intel 810/i815 

```

pour charger le module  :Sad: 

merci de votre attention, toute aide est la bienvenue   :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

Ok pour "qpkg", il faut emerger "gentoolkit" :

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

Fait un essai avec genkernel. Tu trouveras la doc ici --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#doc_chap4

Si ça marche avec un noyau configuré par genkernel, alors tu n'auras plus qu'à chercher ce qu'il manquait dans le tien  :Wink: 

----------

## jobar

ok re tlm, donc voila dans l ordre les manips que j ai effectué :

```

emerge gentoolkit

emerge genkernel

genkernel all

emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default

/sbin/lilo

reboot

startx

```

et voila au moment de lancer startx tjs ce [censuré] de msg d erreur : !

```

(ee) : gart init : unable to open /dev/agppart (no such file or directory) 

(ee) i810 (0) : agppart support is not available . make sure your kernel has agpgart support.... 

fatal servor error : no screen found 

XIO : fataL IO 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server 
```

de plus quand je fais un ls -l /dev/agpgart il me dit que le repertoire n existe pas..

ai je oublié quelque chose ??

j attends votre aide merci d avance  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Je ne connais pas genkernel mais il manque une ligne dans tes manips :

```
mount /boot

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/mon_noyau
```

Si tu as une partition "/boot" et que tu as suivi à la lettre le manuel d'installation, tu doit avoir dans ton "/etc/fstab" :  *Quote:*   

> /dev/hdax               /boot           fs            noauto         1 2

 

Cela signifie que cette partition n'est pas montée au démarrage : on protège ainsi une zone "sensible" du système (cela permet d'éviter d'endommager les noyaux par une fausse manip).

La contrepartie, c'est qu'il faut penser à monter cette partition pour y copier son nouveau noyau ... Sinon, tu redémarres en permanence sur "l'ancien".

EDIT : Quand tu fais ton "/sbin/lilo", tu ne reçois aucune erreur ??

----------

## jobar

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne connais pas genkernel mais il manque une ligne dans tes manips : 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> mount /boot 
> ...

 

a quel moment dois je faire mount /boot ?

d autre part dans la doc il est marque qu on a juste a faire un genkernel all  et modifier&sauver le lilo.conf pour rebooter sur le noyau configuré...pour preuve la quand je fais un make menuconfig  y as presque toutes les options de coché dans la config...

de plus voila mon fstab :

```
/dev/hda1   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/hda2   none      swap    sw                0 0

/dev/hda3   /         ext3    noatime           0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

```

j ai suivi a la lettre la doc donc je pense  qu il y est un prob de ce coté la  :Sad: 

enfin quand je fais un /sbin/lilo, NON, aucune erreur, il met bien added * gentoo.

help me   :Embarassed:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *jobar wrote:*   

> help me     

 

On va essayer ...   :Wink: 

Pour lever le doute du genkernel, fais un "ls -l /boot" puis "mount /boot" suivi d'un "ls -l /boot" (et pour éviter les bêtises un "umount /boot").

Poste le résultat des deux "ls -l /boot" (en les mettant dans l'odre oeuf course).

----------

## jobar

ok donc pour le "ls -l /boot" suivi de  "mount /boot" :

```

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     644796 May 9 16:54 System.map-2.4.25-gentoo

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root           512 Jan 4  1980 boot.0300

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root        23480 May 9 16:54 config-2.4.25-gentoo

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     1553612 May 9 16:54 kernel-2.425-gentoo

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root        29184 May 9 17:19 map

```

le 2eme ls -l /boot :

```

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     644796 May 6 16:54 System.map-2.4.25-gentoo

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root             6  May  17:35 boot ->.

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root           512  May  6   1980 boot.0300

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root        23480 May 9 16:54 config-2.4.25-gentoo

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     1553612 May 9 16:54 kernel-2.425-gentoo

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     1553612 May 10 16:54 kernel-2.425-gentoo-r2

drwx-----      1 root    root         12288  Jan 4 1980 lost+found

-rw-------     1 root     root        29184 May 9 17:19 map

```

voila  :Sad: , merci encore de votre patience et d votre aide

----------

## yoyo

Il semblerait que genkernel monte "/boot" puisque tu as un fichier "kernel-2.425-gentoo-r2" qui date du 10/05/2004 à 16h54 (aujourd'hui).

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que tu as le même dans ton répertoire "/boot" (c'est-à-dire quand ta partition "/boot" n'est pas montée).   :Shocked: 

Par contre, tu n'as pas le même "System.map-2.4.25-gentoo" (cf dates).

Essaie les commandes suuivantes:

```
umount /boot   (pour être sûr de ne pas avoir "/boot" monté)

cp /boot/System.map-2.4.25-gentoo /tmp   (on copie le system.map dans /tmp)

mount /boot   (on monte la partition "/boot")

cp /tmp/System.map-2.4.25-gentoo /boot  (on y copie le nouveau system.map)

umount /boot   (on redémonte "/boot" par précaution)
```

Reboote et teste voir si cela fonctionne.

Reste ensuite deux/trois choses à vérifier :

Peux-tu également poster ton "lilo.conf", le résultat de "ls -l /usr/src" et celui de "grep -i DEVFS /usr/src/linux/.config".

----------

## jobar

ce ne sont pas des copier/coller d ou les erreurs ; voila le resultat precis des commandes (pdt c tps je passe sous knoppix pour chrooter le hd gentoo) :

- pour le "ls -l /boot" suivi de "mount /boot" : 

```

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     644796 May 9 16:54 System.map-2.4.25-gentoo 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root           512 Jan 4  1980 boot.0300 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root        23480 May 9 16:54 config-2.4.25-gentoo 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     1553612 May 9 16:54 kernel-2.425-gentoo 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root        29184 May 9 17:19 map 

```

le 2eme ls -l /boot : 

```

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     598204  May 6 19:43 System.map-2.4.25-gentoo 

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root     root             1  May    17:35 boot ->. 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root          512  May  6 20:26 1980 boot.0300 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root        22144 May  6 19:44 config-2.4.25-gentoo 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     1553612 May 9  19:43 kernel-2.425-gentoo 

-rw-r--r--     1 root     root     1553612 May 10 13:59 kernel-2.425-gentoo-r2 

drwx-----      1 root    root         12288  Jan 4 1980 lost+found 

-rw-------     1 root     root        25600 May 9 16:22 map 

```

- le lilo.conf :

```

boot=/dev/hda            

prompt                    

timeout=50                

default=gentoo   

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.25-gentoo

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/hda3

```

-  résultat de "ls -l /usr/src" :

```

total 8

lrwxrwxrwx     1  root      root          31 May    6     19:20   linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x     16  root      root        4096 May    10     17:32  linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r2

drwxr-xr-x      3  root      root        4096 May    9     00:43  xorg-x11-6.7.0
```

grep -i DEVFS /usr/src/linux/.config ne me donne rien :/

dois je tout de meme faire les manips indiquees ou bien est ce encore un autre probleme??

----------

## jobar

bon j ai tout de meme tenté les commandes :

```

umount /boot   (pour être sûr de ne pas avoir "/boot" monté) 

cp /boot/System.map-2.4.25-gentoo /tmp   (on copie le system.map dans /tmp) 

mount /boot   (on monte la partition "/boot") 

cp /tmp/System.map-2.4.25-gentoo /boot  (on y copie le nouveau system.map) 

umount /boot   (on redémonte "/boot" par précaution)

```

conclusion now avt d arriver au tux login, j ai une serie d erreurs avec :

```

can t load module hw_random

missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random

can t load module .....

```

pwa ! que ce passe t il ?

ps : evidemment j ai rententé un startx...sans succes  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *jobar wrote:*   

> grep -i DEVFS /usr/src/linux/.config ne me donne rien :/

 

Pas normal du tout ça !  :Sad: 

La commande doit renvoyer 3 lignes, du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y
> 
> CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y
> 
> # CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

 

Relis soigneusement le guide d'installation, particulièrement le chapitre3 - paragraphe 7.c.

Etudie attentivement le tableau "Exemple de code 7 : Activer le support pour les systèmes de fichiers"

On y lit :  *Quote:*   

> File systems --->
> 
>   [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
> 
>   [*] /proc file system support
> ...

 

C'est là que réside le secret : cela active le gestionnaire devfsd nécessaire pour créer ton /dev/agpgart !  :Wink: 

 *jobar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> umount /boot   (pour être sûr de ne pas avoir "/boot" monté) 
> ...

 

Mouais, j'ai bien peur que yoyo t'aie embrouillé l'esprit avec ses histoires de system.map  :Wink: 

Oublie ce fichier : tu n'en auras jamais besoin sauf si tu veux debugger des coredumps (ah : tu vois que tu n'en n'as pas besoin !  :Wink:   :Laughing:  )

Pour yoyo : http://www.dirac.org/linux/systemmap.html/  :Wink: 

Bon, on va tenter de nettoyer tout ça ...

D'abord, tu rebootes sur le LiveCD (ou la knoppix) et tu fais le chroot habituel sur ton système.

Ensuite, tu vérifies que /boot n'est pas monté :

- taper deux fois la commande umount /boot

- la seconde commande au moins doit de donner le message "umount: /boot: n'est pas monté" (éventuellement en anglais ...)

Etape suivante : on efface le contenu du répertoire /boot (il doit être vide puisque c'est un point de montage !) :

- taper la commande rm -r /boot/*

- vérifier qu'il est bien vide : ls -l /boot doit afficher "total 0"

Voilà : maintenant, tu peux remonter la partition /boot :

mount /dev/hda1 /boot

Il faut monter la partition /boot chaque fois que l'on veut installer un nouveau noyau !!!!

(Répète 100 fois la phrase ci-dessus !  :Wink:  )

Bien, vu que le fichier de config du kernel semble suspect, on va l'isoler : 

cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config .config.suspect

On refait ensuite la configuration :

make menuconfig

(sois particulièrement attentif à la question de devfs - voir plus haut)

make dep

make clean

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install

cp ./arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

cd /boot

mv kernel-2.425-gentoo kernel-2.425-gentoo_old

mv bzImage kernel-2.425-gentoo

update-modules (pas sûr que ce soit nécessaire, mais ça ne fait pas de tort !)

lilo -v

exit

shutdown -r now

Ouf ! J'espère n'avoir rien oublié : j'ai tapé de mémoire ...

Si tout va bien, le système devrait maintenant rebooter correctement.

Après le login, tape modprobe agpgart et vérifie que tu as bien une entrée dans /dev (ls /dev/agpgart )

Si c'est le cas, le startx devrait maintenant fonctionner.

----------

## jobar

deja merci bcp de laide et de la patience  :Smile: 

bon des que je veux faire un rm -r /boot/* ,

il me dit pour chaque fichier : read only file system

j ai essaye de chrooter le DD, je refais la commande ls -l /boot/*, il me dit no szuch file or directory ...c est grave docteur ??

edit 1: dans le menu makeconf, a ce moment la :

```
(Sélectionnez une ou plusieurs des options suivantes selon les besoins de votre système.)

  <*> Reiserfs support

  <*> Ext3 journalling file system support

  <*> JFS filesystem support

  <*> Second extended fs support

  <*> XFS filesystem support

```

sachant que j utilise de l ext3 , ext2 et swap, que dois je mettre en dur ,que dois je choisir dans cette section ?

bon sinan jai regarde les differentes options du makeconf et tout semble etre la, excepte que Ext3 journalling file system support est mis en module,   :Shocked:   : , c est genkernel qui l as fait comme un grand  :Sad: 

edit 2 :  est ce que ca pose probleme de chrooter mon disque dur en utilisant knoppix live-cd plutot que la gentoo, comme ca je peux faire les copier coller facilement ??

voila merci des reponses  :Smile: Last edited by jobar on Mon May 10, 2004 10:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rm -r /boot/*
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi ca ?

----------

## jobar

lu kernel_sensei,

rm -r /boot/*  car ghoti me l as conseillé tout simplement   :Wink:   :

 *Quote:*   

> Etape suivante : on efface le contenu du répertoire /boot (il doit être vide puisque c'est un point de montage !) : 
> 
> - taper la commande rm -r /boot/* 
> 
> - vérifier qu'il est bien vide : ls -l /boot doit afficher "total 0" 
> ...

 

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mouais, j'ai bien peur que yoyo t'aie embrouillé l'esprit avec ses histoires de system.map 
> 
> Oublie ce fichier : tu n'en auras jamais besoin sauf si tu veux debugger des coredumps (ah : tu vois que tu n'en n'as pas besoin !   )
> 
> Pour yoyo : http://www.dirac.org/linux/systemmap.html/  

 

 :Embarassed: 

Milles excuses ...

En fait, j'ai considéré que le systemmap ne correspondait pas au kernel généré avec genkernel (que je ne connais pas du tout) au vu des dates de création de ces fichiers. Notre ami jobar ayant commencé par faire son menuconfig à la main puis étant passé à genkernel je me suis dit que ça ne serait pas une mauvaise chose de copier le dernier systemmap (probablement généré par genkernel) sur "/boot". Mais forcément, comme je ne savais pas à quoi sert ce fichier ...

@jobar: *Quote:*   

> bon des que je veux faire un rm -r /boot/* ,
> 
> il me dit pour chaque fichier : read only file system

 Il faut que tu "chrootes" avant de lancer cette commande : 

Démarres sur le liveCD puis : 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

chroot  /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 Comme indiqué au chapitre 6a du manuel d'installation (que tu devrais maintenant connaître par coeur   :Wink:  ).

Ensuite, tu fais ce qu'a indiqué ghoti : *ghoti wrote:*   

> - taper deux fois la commande umount /boot 
> 
> ...
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

EDIT 1:  Je te conseille de mettre les sytèmes de fichiers que tu utilises (à savoir swap, ext2 (Second extended fs support) et ext3) en dur (avec une étoile), les autres (reiser, jfs et xfs) étant inutiles tu peux tout de même les mettre en module (il seront ainsi dispo si tu en as besoin).

EDIT 2: Tu peux "chrooter" depuis n'importe quelle distribution.

EDIT 3: Ajout d'un oubli de code (mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo)

----------

## jobar

re tlm ,   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Posted: Tue May 11, 2004 3:06 am    Post subject:  
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ghoti wrote: 
> ...

 

bon  en fait hier soir jai chroote le DD en utilisant :

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo 

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo          

# chroot /mnt/gentoo 

```

ensuite rm -r /boot/*, et quand je fais ls ensuite il me dit no szuch file or directory ..

cette maniere de chrooter est bonne ou faut il utiliser :

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo 

chroot  /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update && source /etc/profile
```

merci a tous de votre aide en tout cas :=)

----------

## fafounet

Il faut quand meme au moins monter /dev/hdax 

le chroot se fait par default avec /bin/bash non ?

et puis il me semble qu´il faut quand meme mettre des trucs a jour (dans le handbook ca y est)

----------

## yoyo

 *jobar wrote:*   

> bon  en fait hier soir jai chroote le DD en utilisant :
> 
> ```
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo 
> 
> ...

 

En effet, j'ai oublié de te dire qu'il fallait monter /dev/hda3 avant de "chrooter"...   :Embarassed: 

Je corrige ça tout de suite dans mon post.

Sinon ta façon de faire est correcte mais tu retrouves tes paramètres (ceux de ta Gentoo) avec le env-update && source /etc/profile. Je te conseille donc de le faire pour la suite.

Edit : sinon, le fait d'avoir "no such file or directory ..." après le "rm" est justement le but recherché ... Tu peux donc passer à la suite.

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Edit : sinon, le fait d'avoir "no such file or directory ..." après le "rm" est justement le but recherché ... Tu peux donc passer à la suite.

 

J'ai tout de même un petit doute : si on obtient "no such file or directory" en faisant ls /boot, celà devrait vouloir dire que le répertoire /boot n'existe pas !

Si le répertoire existe tout en étant vide, le ls /boot n'affiche aucun message (du moins chez moi  :Wink:  ).

C'est cette dernière situation qu'il faut obtenir !!!

Je subodore que tu as oublié l'étoile dans la commande "rm" que j'avais suggérée ce qui a eu pour effet d'effacer le répertoire lui-même en plus du contenu ...

Si c'est le cas, il suffit de recréer le répertoire : mkdir /boot

----------

## jobar

tahhhhh mission ACCOMPLIE !

ayé j ai enfin reussi ! 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

je suis enfin sous xorg  :Smile: 

apres reflexion j ai surement du oublie des options a ce niveau la :

File systems --->

  [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

  [*] /proc file system support

  [*] /dev file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  [*]   Automatically mount at boot

enfin bon vu toutes les manips effectuees dernierement je ne peux etre sur a 100%..

en tout cas MERCI ET MERCI a  yoyo , ghoti, kernel_sensei, netman

et les autres pour votre preciseuse aide et votre patience, ca fait plez !  :Smile: 

bon, me reste plus qu un beau bureau a mettre et ce sera parfait..

1- que me conseillez comme Gestionnaires de fenêtres sur gentoo ??

gnome kde ou fluxbox ??? (ma machine P3 800 )

2 - pour ghoti :

```
Après le login, tape modprobe agpgart et vérifie que tu as bien une entrée dans /dev (ls /dev/agpgart ) 

Si c'est le cas, le startx devrait maintenant fonctionner.
```

hum en faisant modprobe agpgart ---> can t locate module agpgart :/

et un ls /dev/agpgart me donne --->/dev/agpgart

et pourtant je suis sous xorg la  :/

voila encore merci , je reviens dans pas lontemps :/  :Wink: 

----------

## LostControl

 *jobar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hum en faisant modprobe agpgart ---> can t locate module agpgart :/
> 
> et un ls /dev/agpgart me donne --->/dev/agpgart
> ...

 

Tu as surement compilé le support AGP dans le noyau !!!

```
grep CONFIG_AGP /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Ca devrait te donner (entre autre) un truc comme ça :

```
CONFIG_AGP=y
```

Si tu as ça c'est que le support AGP est compilé dans le noyau donc c'est normal que "modprobe" ne puisse pas charger de module puisqu'il n'y en a pas  :Wink: 

A+

P.S. Pour le bureau, je dis GNOOOOOMMMMMMMME  :Cool: 

----------

## yoyo

 *jobar wrote:*   

> 1- que me conseillez comme Gestionnaires de fenêtres sur gentoo ??
> 
> gnome kde ou fluxbox ??? (ma machine P3 800 )

 

Je dirai, ça dépend de ce dont ta machine dispose en mémoire vive (RAM).

KDE -> Gnome -> XFCE -> fluxbox/autres_WM dans l'ordre de ram décroissante.

KDE est très long à installer mais dispose de beaucoup d'outils que tu peux utiliser partout ailleurs (sous fluxbox par exemple); Gnome est plus léger et dispose lui aussi d'outils nombreux et pratiques (également utilisables dans n'importe quel autre environnement).

Ces deux gestionnaires sont appelés Desktop Manager (DM) car ils viennent avec toute leur panoplie d'utilitaires et ne nécessitent pas a priori l'installation d'autre programmes. Ils ont chacuns leurs avantages/inconvénients et de nombreux trolls sont lancés à chaque fois qu'une personne demande lequel est le meilleur. Le meilleur, c'est celui que TU préfères.

Par opposisition, les Window Manager (WM) ne fournissent "que" l'interface graphique (plus quelques particularités comme les tabs pour fluxbox). Si tu veux mettre des icônes sur ton bureau, tu auras besoin d'un programme supplémentaire. Si tu veux un éditeur de texte, un lecteur multimedia, un navigateur, un lecteur de courriel etc. il te faudra les installer séparément. L'avantage, c'est que tu peux choisir les programmes que TU veux pour chaque application (ce qu'il est également possible de faire sous un DM, mais si c'est pour avoir 10 applications qui font la même chose, quelle est alors l'utilité d'un DM). L'inconvénient, c'est qu'il te faut connaître les applications existantes pour choisir celle qui te convient le mieux. Et pour cela, il te faut les tester (et donc il te faut du temps ...).

Les WM sont nombreux. Un "ls /usr/portage/x11-wm" te donnera une idée de leur nombre, sachant que tous ne sont pas dans portage (enfin il ne doit pas en manqué beaucoup).

Pour répondre à ta question, je te conseille d'installer un (ou plusieurs) DM et un (ou plusieurs) WM pour commencer. Le DM te fournira la plupart des outils dont tu auras besoin pour démarrer et tu pourras toujours t'en sortir. Le WM est très léger, occupe très peu de place sur le disque, tu peux donc en installer plusieurs et les tester quand tu en as le temps pour choisir celui que tu préfères.

PS : il y a une "exception" : XFCE. Il est entre le DM et le WM. Léger, il vient avec quelques outils (gestionnaires de fichier, d'icônes etc.) mais n'est pas aussi complet qu'un KDE ou un Gnome (pas de navigateur par exemple). Je te conseille de le tester également.

----------

